# بعض الارشادات للعمل مع الكهرباء



## safety113 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*ELECTRICITY*​ 
​

. Electricity is a flow of energy from one place to another.. A flow of electrons (current) travels through conductor.
 . An electrical shock is received when electrical current passes through the body.
 . Workers in elevated locations who experience a shock may fall, resulting in a serious injury or death.
 . Always be aware of overhead power lines. Usually they are not insulated.
 . Examples of equipment that can contact power lines: crane, ladder, scaffold, excavators, raised dump tracks, aluminum paint roller etc.
 . Always stay at least 3 meters away from powered lines. Post warning signs.
 . Assume that lines are energized. Use timber or fiberglass ladders, not metals.
 . Only trained people with special PPE will be authorized to work with power lines 
*REMEMBER SAFETY COMES FIRST*​


----------



## sayed00 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى safety113

بارك الله فيك ... موضوع السلامة من مخاطر الكهرباء فى غاية الاهمية لخطورة الكهرباء (الخطا معها موت)

الكثير من المواد عن مخاطر الكهرباء على الموقع التالى


الموقع من هنا


بالتوفيق
​


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه يا غالى


----------



## Haitham MagdyArif (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eamad (17 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خير


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (17 يناير 2009)

thank you very much


----------

